# Looking for a 220V contactor - how to tell bargain from junk?



## JohnAspinall (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm looking for a 3-pole 220V contactor for my mill.  15A or so, inductive load of course.  I want a 220V coil, because I don't have a neutral on the 220V outlet.
Anyone want to offer an opinion on this one?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AC-2...r-LC1D25M7C-for-Electric-Motor/765383742.html  ($18)

The comparable item from a domestic supplier would seem to be three times the price or more, e.g.
http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/188701  ($52)
or
http://www.mcmaster.com/#motor-starting-contactors/=luotgj  and go to item 7603K137 ($173)

I don't want to start a fire with a misguided attempt to save a few bucks, but at this price difference, the cheap alternative deserves a bit of attention.
What's the difference here?


----------



## phansen39 (Mar 12, 2013)

The mcmaster carr one is a motor starter. Basically a contactor with a motor overload attached to it. The square d one is a good one but is overpriced.
The 1st hard to say, rating in 5.5 kw at 220/230 volts inductive. Basically 22 amps. Depends on the contact points themselves. Might arc a good bit when turning on or off.

This one looks good has 240 volt coil also still slightly overpriced:
http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/316352

Use these Furnas brand in HVAC and refrigeration for work no problems:
https://www.spapartsnet.com/Product...&utm_source=GoogleShopping&utm_medium=organic


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 13, 2013)

john,
any definite purpose contactor will work for your situation. they are generally the least expensive and the most durable.
they are used in air conditioning, lighting , motor starter circuits.
i generally overrate my contactors, just for the simple fact that i don't want to replace them very often. if you were to go with a
 25 amp 3 pole you would realize better service life, 30 amps would last a longer time, 40 amps you may never need to replace it again.
just a thought.
 here's one from ebay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEFINITE-PU...679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6c4ed8df

they are $14 and will last a long time!

i hope it helps out!!)


----------



## JohnAspinall (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

 Y'know "definite purpose" contactor has always struck me as a hilarious name.  I mean, what's the alternative?  A "vague intentions" contactor?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 13, 2013)

JohnAspinall said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Y'know "definite purpose" contactor has always struck me as a hilarious name.  I mean, what's the alternative?  A "vague intentions" contactor?



i always found the term definite purpose to be an overstatement of the obvious, you are controlling the flow of electricity...
it's only purpose :lmao:
mike


----------



## Tom Faragher (May 19, 2013)

"Definite purpose" means that the overload protectors cannot be changed out for ones of higher or lower ratings.


----------



## lens42 (May 29, 2013)

Another vote for eBay. I got three brand new ABB (German) compact 3-phase contactors for $15 each.


----------

